# Before and after clipping



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

I love how amazing before and after pictures look in regards to clipping (especially the minis). I would love to see yours!!
I'll start with my sheep I mean miniature horse.
Beau before clipping:








Beau after clipping:








Unfortunately my blades went dull before finishing but still looks way more comfy!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Latte never sheds very well, so I took the clippers to him this summer.

Before:









One side done, still needed to touch it up:


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Awe he sure is a handsome boy all clipped!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow they both were VERY fuzzy!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is Hunter pre clip








Immediately after clip








A week or so later


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Your pictures are great- and your horses look sooo much more comfortable in the "after" pictures (I loved the pretty dapples on that second mini!).

I'll be honest, I am terrified of clipping and last time my girl needed it I convinced the BO to do it for me.  Do you have any good video clips, etc. you'd recommend to get myself ready to do it on my own? What are your tips and tricks?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

egrogan said:


> Your pictures are great- and your horses look sooo much more comfortable in the "after" pictures (I loved the pretty dapples on that second mini!).
> 
> I'll be honest, I am terrified of clipping and last time my girl needed it I convinced the BO to do it for me.  Do you have any good video clips, etc. you'd recommend to get myself ready to do it on my own? What are your tips and tricks?


The best video I found on body clipping was a free clipping DVD that came with my Wahl clippers. It shows the entire process of body clipping and it's easy to see. I don't think you can order just the DVD though, you would have to buy their clippers. Mine were $34, Wahl ShowPro bridle path/whisker trimmers.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Dj before his clip








and after


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

NOT FAIR HUNTER65! Your pali actually HAS a mane! Charlie always always always rubs his off! haha but he looks great! i love b4/after pics...unfortunately i never get any of Charlie with his winter woolies haha


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> NOT FAIR HUNTER65! Your pali actually HAS a mane! Charlie always always always rubs his off! haha but he looks great! i love b4/after pics...unfortunately i never get any of Charlie with his winter woolies haha



Unfortunately his mane no longer looks like that. His old pasture mate chewed a huge chunk of it off and we had to roach it. Thank goodness he has a great forelock.

When is was chewed off








Mohawk Stage








Now growing back, but he keeps rubbing it too.


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

how cute. everyone looks great


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ive never clipped a horse? is this just for english riding? what are the Pros to clipping a horse? cons? what reason is it done for?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

barrelbeginner said:


> ive never clipped a horse? is this just for english riding? what are the Pros to clipping a horse? cons? what reason is it done for?



Some people clip certain areas for riding in the winter. We clipped Hunter that year because he takes sooo long to shed out and when he is hairy like a yak he takes forever to cool down and dry out.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> ive never clipped a horse? is this just for english riding? what are the Pros to clipping a horse? cons? what reason is it done for?


Clipping isn't just for English, I think western clip too  

Pros~ horses don't sweat so much when working
~ sweat dries off quicker
~ looks smarter for shows
~ easier to keep clean
~ less shedding in spring
~ horse is comfier without tonnes of fur when working
~ easier to see any cuts or sores they might get
~ can help prevent rain scald as hair doesn't hold moisture as long

Cons- Have to rug up more
- some horses don't like clippers
- interferes with their natural thermostat
There could be more pros and cons, but I havent come across them yet


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

All of the horses and Donkey look great!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Before








After








Now 2 months later


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

They all look so nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow i love the clipped look :grin:


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the bridle path on that little mini XD


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVE everyone's ponies!! The difference is always so dramatic. 

This is Scout, our 2 year old Gotland gelding. Didn't snap a shot of him just before his first clip this spring, but he has a really evident two-stage shed... First, he loses the whispy woolies of winter, then he takes his time shaking out this thick bison coat, similar to the OP's pony. The before was sometime around January/February of this year. The after was less than 12 hours after his first clip ever, 1 hour before entering his first show ring ever - lol! Good little pony to cart my kid around so well. The third pic is a month later, having finally shed out that burnt clipped hair.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

hemms said:


> LOVE everyone's ponies!! The difference is always so dramatic.
> 
> This is Scout, our 2 year old Gotland gelding. Didn't snap a shot of him just before his first clip this spring, but he has a really evident two-stage shed... First, he loses the whispy woolies of winter, then he takes his time shaking out this thick bison coat, similar to the OP's pony. The before was sometime around January/February of this year. The after was less than 12 hours after his first clip ever, 1 hour before entering his first show ring ever - lol! Good little pony to cart my kid around so well. The third pic is a month later, having finally shed out that burnt clipped hair.


That has to be the cutest pony EVER!!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, and the only reason I clipped our pony is because he sheds out much too slowly for our warm season. 

As a dog groomer, I chose to use my #7 blades, clipping against the grain. This lifts the coat as I cut so I don't get track marks or a chunky finish. The #10 blade that comes with most models of clippers is renowned for this and much too short if used in reverse. While you're at it, snag a few #7s to swap out as one blade heats up, setting the others to cool. A hot blade will clog easier. Best to bathe the horse first, too, but it must be dry before you clip - 110%. Clean and oil your blades once your done before your store them and they'll last you the life of your horse. Only clip a clean horse and you'll never even need to get them sharpened!

That's it for my hot tips tonight, lol!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment! We're very partial and disgustingly biased, lol!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Before


















I love the colour her coat goes in winter - but its too hard not to clip as I compete through winter 

After


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

jody111 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 She is gorgeous! Awesome clip job! She looks EXACTLY like my friend's morgan gelding, Challenger. The white star, curly mane, EVERYTHING!


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Jodi111 - I absolutely LOVE your clip design!!!

I tried DESPERATELY to not have to clip him this winter.....but he just sweat soooo much. He grows such a thick coat. I am hoping next year being on this better diet and consistent work and a different environment that we wont have to clip this year but we'll see. 

BEFORE:









FIRST CLIP JOB: JUST THE MOOBIES AND HIS SUPER HERO SYMBOL! He looks thrilled here. 










SECOND CLIP: HORRENDOUS









DURING THE FINAL CLIPPING 

















COMPLETE! I LEFT HIS LEGHURSSS


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

krisfulc said:


> Jodi111 - I absolutely LOVE your clip design!!!
> 
> I tried DESPERATELY to not have to clip him this winter.....but he just sweat soooo much. He grows such a thick coat. I am hoping next year being on this better diet and consistent work and a different environment that we wont have to clip this year but we'll see.
> 
> ...



Looks like you were having fun clipping!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Tip for Clipping minis for show!!: 

That little triangle that is on the rump at the dock of the tail Take a piece of baler twine and put it under the tail, cross the pieces and create a triangle, and hold, or have someone else hold it and follow the line for clipping, helps get the triangle straight.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

hemms said:


> Oh, and the only reason I clipped our pony is because he sheds out much too slowly for our warm season.
> 
> As a dog groomer, I chose to use my #7 blades, clipping against the grain. This lifts the coat as I cut so I don't get track marks or a chunky finish. The #10 blade that comes with most models of clippers is renowned for this and much too short if used in reverse. While you're at it, snag a few #7s to swap out as one blade heats up, setting the others to cool. A hot blade will clog easier. Best to bathe the horse first, too, but it must be dry before you clip - 110%. Clean and oil your blades once your done before your store them and they'll last you the life of your horse. Only clip a clean horse and you'll never even need to get them sharpened!
> 
> That's it for my hot tips tonight, lol!


I was actually going to post to ask what blades everyone uses. My trainer clipped my TB for winter 2 years ago, I was going to do it(i'm also a dog groomer) but she started clipping her before I got there and she did it with a 10 in reverse which I thought was WAY too short and it took forever to look normal(finally grew in in April/May when she was clipped in november) When I was going to do it I was going to either use a 7 in reverse or a 10 with the grain. She was half way done when I got to the barn and looked like a zebra because of all the lines :lol: It took longer to fix then it would have to just do it myself


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

This is as fancy as I get on the body, but I like it!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm clipping my mini today(not full body, just cleaning her up, she looks like a draft horse with all her little hairs under her jowls and on her legs.) Hopefully she'll look more like the 14 year old mare she is and not an old grey nag.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

i love the superhero and peace symbals!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

sinsin4635 said:


> This is as fancy as I get on the body, but I like it!
> View attachment 107398


 How'd you do that????


----------

